# Sikes 6-12-2011



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Went out to enjoy a lil bit of B-Day mornin time since all were sound asleep at home. Got there to a nice cool breeze with smooth and clear water.It was the makings of a nice day with the only real negativity coming from 1 boat { Santa Rosa Yacht Club Taxi = A$$HOLE } and 1 Jet skier {red and white with rider wearing wetsuit = A$$HOLE} out of ALL the other boaters and J skiers. 
Picked up a couple pieces of old shimp that had been left on the pier and started goin for some pinfish for bait as I didn't see any L-Y's. After getting 4-5, I set up my 2 big rods with the live bait, 1 ballooned and the other on bottom. Loaded up on a few more pinners then began to try for Spanish. Long story short, never did find any Spanish and mainly played with small schools of Skipjack, a few cats, lost 1 slot red at the net till just before I was about to get ready to leave then.







Thinking it was gonna be another cat I didn't get too excited till I saw the Speck. I had been wanting to go Speck huntin for a while and just hadn't so it was a nice surprise since I hadn't had a fresh Speck in years and am converting the family into eating REAL FISH instead of those processed Stickfish they were used too ;-}. Was a nice addition to my B-Day dinner.
Oh, there was 1 other 'hook-up'. It came from the infamous "Flyin Herron Fish"







Tried to get him in so I could try and untangle/unhook him but he finally cut my line close to himself instead of draggin about 100' of it. Hope the poor guy didn't have the hook in him. So, if any of ya see a Herron with a balloon on him, help the guy out :]
All in all was a good day unless of course I count the 2 A$$HOLES.
Did I mention the A$$HOLE who drives the Santa Rosa Yacht Club Taxi = A$$HOLE boat that likes to PURPOSELY cut across people's lines and then decide to dare/tempt by cutting under the bridge the next piling over (about 15' from me) instead of other PROPER BOATING options. Besides the safety hazard from him doing as done, it reminded me of my years at PB pier and people getting pi$$ed and purposely slinging at boaters. But, at least they were out to fish whereas he wasn't. Hell, it's not like the pier was packed (only a couple others on it) or there was/is no place to cut thru. His actions were intentional just like the A$$HOLE on the dark red and white Jetski wearing a wetsuit that I probably forgot to mention. He purposely decided to buzz around w/n 10' my ballooned bait. I think he was gonna circle it but realized he might could get tangled so he decided to head straight for me but quickly changed directions when I picked up my bait catchin rig. Though I hadn't thought of throwing at him it made me feel that he's hassled others before.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hmmmmm. I have always refused to throw lead weights at boaters, but I would have made an exception in your case. Or invite him to meet me at the shore for a little one-on-one. Rude boaters make great shark bait.


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

one year I had a boater come under the bridge and take my line with him, only to brake it off so only thing I could do is give him the finger sign of thanks to you buddy.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to ask, why do people fish under the bridges and piers with a boat when you have the whole bay to fish in? makes no sense to me,but anyone who spends thousands on a boat has no sense to begin with....


----------

